# Lidwoord bij %



## bonnequestion?

Dag allemaal,

Ik heb een korte vraag: waarom moet een percentage soms wel en soms niet voorafgegaan worden door een bepaald lidwoord? Dus:

(1) De werkloosheid komt onder *de* 2%. (lidwoord lijkt me onontkoombaar)
(2) Hij heeft *de* afgesproken 5% niet betaald. (idem)
(3) Het gaat om 2% van dat bedrag. (lidwoord hier uitgesloten)

In (2) gaat het om een afspraak, een norm. Het lidwoord lijkt me dan evident. Maar waarom moet er ook een lidwoord in zin (1)? Hier is juist geen enkele sprake van een norm.

Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie reacties. Dank alvast!


----------



## YellowOnline

U zal zich verbazen over het schijnbaar eenvoudige antwoord: omdat er in vele gevallen geen lidwoord komt na een voorzetsel, in casu _om_. Beter dan de ANS kan ik het niet uitleggen, dus ik geef een link: ANS: Afwezigheid van een lidwoord: bijzondere gebruikswijzen. Kijk in het bijzonder naar het onderdeel over voorzetsels.


----------



## NewtonCircus

bonnequestion? said:


> Maar waarom moet er ook een lidwoord in zin (1)? Hier is juist geen enkele sprake van een norm.


ik denk niet dat dit moet. Volgens mij kan_ de werkloosheid komt onder *2% *_ook.


----------



## bibibiben

Het bijzondere aan _procent_ is eigenlijk alleen dat dit woord in het enkelvoud blijft staan na een hoofdtelwoord. Andere nomina die een rekeneenheid aanduiden waarvoor geldt dat het getal niet verandert, zijn onder meer _liter_, _kilo_ en _euro_:

Hij wil drie procent rente.
Hij wil drie procent.
Hij wil drie liter melk.
Hij wil drie liter.
Dat kost drie euro.
Dat weegt drie kilo.
Ik wil graag drie kilo appelen.

Afgezien daarvan gedraagt _procent_ zich niet anders dan elk andere constituent waarin een hoofdtelwoord is opgenomen. Zo mysterieus is _procent_ dus niet!

De a-zinnen hieronder zijn steeds onbepaald. De overige zinnen zijn bepaald. Of een constituent bepaald moet zijn of niet, is geheel naar inzicht van de spreker. Toevoeging van een nadere bepaling (hieronder gecursiveerd) maakt een constituent echter vaak verplicht bepaald. Je komt in dat geval dus niet meer om het gebruik van het bepaald lidwoord heen.



1aHij heeft drie procent gekregen.Hij heeft drie euro gekregen.Ik heb drie peren gekregen.1bHij heeft de drie procent gekregen.Hij heeft de drie euro gekregen.Ik heb de drie peren gekregen.1cHij heeft de _afgesproken _drie procent gekregen.Hij heeft de _afgesproken _drie euro gekregen.Ik heb de _afgesproken_ drie peren gekregen.2aHet gaat om drie procent.Het gaat om drie euro.Het gaat om drie peren.2bHet gaat om de drie procent.Het gaat om de drie euro.Het gaat om de drie peren.3aIk wil drie procent.Ik wil drie euro.Ik wil drie peren.3bIk wil de drie procent _die mij beloofd is_.Ik wil de drie euro _die mij beloofd is_.Ik wil de drie peren _die mij beloofd zijn_.

 
Wat curieuzer (maar het curieuze blijft niet beperkt tot _procent_):



4aDe werkloosheid nadert drie procent.De prijs daalt tot onder drie euro.Wij komen nu boven drie peren uit.4bDe werkloosheid nadert de drie procent.De prijs daalt tot onder de drie euro.Wij komen nu boven de drie peren uit.

 
Hoewel het nog steeds mogelijk is om de 4b-zinnen als sterk bepaald te zien (“Je weet wel, het percentage/het bedrag/het aantal waarover ik het eerder had.”), is er ook een lezing mogelijk waarbij de 4b-zinnen min of meer inwisselbaar zijn met de 4a-zinnen. Wel heb ik de indruk dat de zinnen zonder lidwoord meer benadrukken dat het puur gaat om een maataanduiding, terwijl de zinnen met lidwoord meer de nadruk leggen op een bereikt, nog niet bereikt of overtroffen niveau/aantal. Los daarvan komt het mij voor dat de a-zinnen hoe dan ook minder de voorkeur genieten dan de b-zinnen. En dat blijft dan als enige lastig verklaarbaar.


----------



## Syzygy

Dit artikel is misschien ook interessant, tenminste voor de eerste zin: http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/04/03/03/body.html


----------



## bibibiben

Syzygy said:


> Dit artikel is misschien ook interessant, tenminste voor de eerste zin: http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/04/03/03/body.html



Ja, interessant dat het fenomeen door de ANS is opgemerkt (zinnen 8, 9 en 10), maar ik had ook graag een poging tot een verklaring gezien. Nu is er alleen een constatering.


----------

